# chanca piedra... stone breaker



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

so i have a kidney stone too big to pass naturally. i heard of this herb called chanca piedra, or stone breaker. its a compound that contains hydrangea root, celery seed, burdock seed, and a stone breaking herb called phyllanthus nururi. has anyone used this while breastfeeding? do you think its safe?


----------



## CathMac (Jan 10, 2006)

DH swears by a mixture of heated water and lemon juice (1/2 & 1/2?). Drink it as hot as you can stand it. Supposedly that will dissolve the stone.

I would add sugar to make it taste better.

We keep lemon juice in the fridge at all times. If you are prone to kidney stones you might want to drink this mixture preventatively once in awhile.
~Cath


----------



## baileyann3 (May 12, 2008)

thanks cath, i'll give her a try.. anything to bypass the shock waves!

anyone else have any suggestions?


----------

